# Mosquito or MP .22 ?



## Shady (Oct 15, 2016)

Love shooting my .22LR's! Cheap but sadly s-l-o-w for my taste. My Ruger SP101 is an 8 shot but extremely slow in loading blah blah blah. 

I have handled (not shot) two auto loaders that I like in .22LR, a Sis Sauer Mosquito and a S&W MP22. I prefer the Sig name but the S&W holds 12+1 where as the Sig is 10+1. This is a BIG difference to me when I am used to shooting only 8 at a time. I want to be able to load quickly and more importantly, unload the mags just as fast. 

Perhaps the Sig brothers here can steer me in the right direction. Or the S&W fans. Either way, I am all ears and open to all suggestions.

Thanks!


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Shady said:


> Love shooting my .22LR's! Cheap but sadly s-l-o-w for my taste. My Ruger SP101 is an 8 shot but extremely slow in loading blah blah blah.
> 
> I have handled (not shot) two auto loaders that I like in .22LR, a Sis Sauer Mosquito and a S&W MP22. I prefer the Sig name but the S&W holds 12+1 where as the Sig is 10+1. This is a BIG difference to me when I am used to shooting only 8 at a time. I want to be able to load quickly and more importantly, unload the mags just as fast.
> 
> ...


As a Sig fan, I hate to say it but the Mosquito has had more than it's fair share of problems. I'd stay away from it.


----------



## Shady (Oct 15, 2016)

desertman said:


> As a Sig fan, I hate to say it but the Mosquito has had more than it's fair share of problems. I'd stay away from it.


Thank you desertman.

After posting that thread, I found a Mosquito thread and it was not very promising. In fact, after reading the posts and reading your reply, I have decided that Sig will be permanently deleted from my wish list.

I love to shoot all day and a .22 is the only logical choice unless you have access to bank vaults. I will concentrate on researching the MP.22 from S&W.

Thanks so much for the reply. I am totally bummed about this particular Sig model having this kind of negativity. I would not have expected it but this is why I joined this handgun forum.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Shady said:


> Thank you desertman.
> 
> After posting that thread, I found a Mosquito thread and it was not very promising. In fact, after reading the posts and reading your reply, I have decided that Sig will be permanently deleted from my wish list.
> 
> ...


You're welcome!

No reason to be bummed out over the Mosquito, there are plenty of other .22's on the market to choose from. You'd be wise to check 'em all out before you settle on one. Sig does make an excellent product unfortunately the Mosquito is not one of them.


----------

